# How should i train my 13 year old brother?



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

OK, my little bro is 13 & football mad, he plays for a team, and he is actually VERY good, he wants to train with me, not to bodybuild or be a strognman but to strengthen his self up to be a more stronger faster player, i took him for the first time today, got him doing 3x8 on squats, only with 30kg, he took it well, i was showing him form more than anything, and we did a few legs exercises as well, Now I'm no expert on football but other than the fitness side, how should he be training? Hope you guys can help. thanks


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

mozzwigan said:


> OK, my little bro is 13 & football mad, he plays for a team, and he is actually VERY good, he wants to train with me, not to bodybuild or be a strognman but to strengthen his self up to be a more stronger faster player, i took him for the first time today, got him doing 3x8 on squats, only with 30kg, he took it well, i was showing him form more than anything, and we did a few legs exercises as well, Now I'm no expert on football but other than the fitness side, how should he be training? Hope you guys can help. thanks


Exactly the same as you do.That is if you train heavy on squats, deads, dips chins ,presses.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

I would of though anything high reps, 2-3 sets would be good for him


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Im pretty sure at that age its all about resistance training and bands, not weights as they havent finished growing

I imagine plyometrix is awesome for football


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe look at westside barbell training or something geared towards athletes.

He will want an explosive style of training I'd imagine mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> OK, my little bro is 13 & football mad, he plays for a team, and he is actually VERY good, he wants to train with me, not to bodybuild or be a strognman but to strengthen his self up to be a more stronger faster player, i took him for the first time today, got him doing 3x8 on squats, only with 30kg, he took it well, i was showing him form more than anything, and we did a few legs exercises as well, Now I'm no expert on football but other than the fitness side, how should he be training? Hope you guys can help. thanks


There is a footballer who bench's 160kg I think or around that anyway. Can't remember his name but he is an animal!! Off topic but slighty relevant as it shows how far your brother could go with weights and see make a pro footballer if good enough obviously


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd have him more into ufc style training, strengthen him as a whole, cardio and improve flexibility


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

sounds good, I really don't want him lifting to heavy since he is young, I will get him doing deads, squats benching for sure & core exercises.


----------



## DeanKrisp (Jun 17, 2013)

If he wants something to aid him in football he'd should be looking at plyometric training more than weight lifting... if it was rugby it would be a different matter.. most footballers are 150-170lbs


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Exactly the same as you do.That is if you train heavy on squats, deads, dips chins ,presses.


oh yes, I love heavy deads and squats, unfortunaltly i have a shoulder issue, so no heavy benching for me for a bit


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

DeanKrisp said:


> If he wants something to aid him in football he'd should be looking at plyometric training more than weight lifting... if it was rugby it would be a different matter.. most footballers are 150-170lbs


I'll look into it m8, thanks. basically i just wanna train with him for a few weeks, show him the ropes, form etc. then let him free to do what he wants lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

He's gonna go ape sh't at you tomorrow if he's got football training and he can't walk because you had him squatting.

His coach probably won't be too pleased either :lol:


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

id say maybe kettle bells might be a good all round strengthener...


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Definitely plyometrics or something similar. More conditioning training as opposed to weight training


----------



## Aguz (May 16, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> There is a footballer who bench's 160kg I think or around that anyway. Can't remember his name but he is an animal!! Off topic but slighty relevant as it shows how far your brother could go with weights and see make a pro footballer if good enough obviously


Akinfenwa?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aguz said:


> Akinfenwa?


Can't be 100% but it sounds about right!!!


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

found out today that at his footy training he already does plyometrix training, for 13 he is super fit, he just wants to build some muscle in his arms and legs so i decided to train him with high reps.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Deadlifts bench squat chins dips and plyometric work also have him do some hill sprints will help with his pace


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Also loads and loads of core work


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

mozzwigan said:


> found out today that at his footy training he already does plyometrix training, for 13 he is super fit, he just wants to build some muscle in his arms and legs so i decided to train him with high reps.


If he's 13 get some food down him he will grow, don't need weights at 13 it's all about the ball.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> If he's 13 get some food down him he will grow, don't need weights at 13 it's all about the ball.


Not now mate has to be more than that lads at his age doing lots now to make the jump if you or he fancys a career in the game


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

bigginhoose said:


> Not now mate has to be more than that lads at his age doing lots now to make the jump if you or he fancys a career in the game


That's a load of rubbish.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> That's a load of rubbish.


Why explain and back up your reasons please


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

bigginhoose said:


> Why explain and back up your reasons please


I don't need to explain why 13 year olds need to deadlift and squat in order to make them better footballers.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Sport science is big part of game now that's why what experience do you have to tell me I talk rubbish


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

at 13, he still has lots of time to grow naturally without weights, i mean his can only squat about 30kg for 5 reps, im taking it easy on him, just light weights, he is dying to join the gym and train, can't kill the lads spirit can i? im taking it REALLY easy with him! NO DEADLIFTS YET!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

bigginhoose said:


> Sport science is big part of game now that's why what experience do you have to tell me I talk rubbish


By commenting on sports science for a 13 year old to improve at football, your just talking even more rubbish.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Mate I know first hand trust me there are loads of lads footballers dead lifting at that age


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> By commenting on sports science for a 13 year old to improve at football, your just talking even more rubbish.


Why lads who play pro youth football have been doing sport science from u12 mate fact but I don't think u know much about that stuff do u that's why u call rubbish lol


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

mozzwigan said:


> at 13, he still has lots of time to grow naturally without weights, i mean his can only squat about 30kg for 5 reps, im taking it easy on him, just light weights, he is dying to join the gym and train, can't kill the lads spirit can i? im taking it REALLY easy with him! NO DEADLIFTS YET!


Does he play at a high standard trials with pro clubs etc mate


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

bigginhoose said:


> Why lads who play pro youth football have been doing sport science from u12 mate fact but I don't think u know much about that stuff do u that's why u call rubbish lol


There is no such thing as pro youth football. Fact.

I know a lot more than someone telling a 13 year old kid to deadlift to improve at football. :stupid:


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Mate my son played pro youth he is now a professional who has represented his country so u talk rubbish


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Box jumps, power cleans, chins, dips and ab work will be plenty. Can't see squats or deads helping improve football ability tbh.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Box jumps, power cleans, chins, dips and ab work will be plenty. Can't see squats or deads helping improve football ability tbh.


Not all about kicking a ball but mate is it I am only giving advice from first hand experience


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

bigginhoose said:


> Does he play at a high standard trials with pro clubs etc mate


I'm not 100% on it but he does play at the highest ranking teams at his age


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

just been going through posts on here, why do people always get into arguments over each others verdicts on the question i asked, they sound like a bunch of people in the pub on stella HAHA


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

mozzwigan said:


> I'm not 100% on it but he does play at the highest ranking teams at his age


If he plays pro youth which would basically mean he is signed to a professional club they do this type of thing mate as stated before I have seen this and experienced it first hand mate


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

bigginhoose said:


> Not all about kicking a ball but mate is it I am only giving advice from first hand experience


Yes but squats and deads are strength exercises...if he was a rugby player they would be worth doing but if he wants explosive speed then power cleans will be much more beneficial.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

mozzwigan said:


> just been going through posts on here, why do people always get into arguments over each others verdicts on the question i asked, they sound like a bunch of people in the pub on stella HAHA


Yeah mate but if your right your right if you can back it up


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Yes but squats and deads are strength exercises...if he was a rugby player they would be worth doing but if he wants explosive speed then power cleans will be much more beneficial.


Not disagree mate but do you not need strength as a footballer as I said in this thread before I am only saying what I and my son have experienced


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

anabolik said:


> Box jumps, power cleans, chins, dips and ab work will be plenty. Can't see squats or deads helping improve football ability tbh.


Why not? It'll build explosive power all round, which would improve sprint speeds if nothing else.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

bigginhoose said:


> Not disagree mate but do you not need strength as a footballer as I said in this thread before I am only saying what I and my son have experienced


I'm not doubting your experience mate I'm only offering my opinion. Take david beckham as an example...he is a beanpole yet one of the best footballers on the planet. Strength is not a requirement to be a top footballer.

Now look at any top rugby player. They are big, strong guys because it is essential for their sport. Lots of pushing against other players and you need the bulk and strength to bulldoze your way through them.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

anabolik said:


> I'm not doubting your experience mate I'm only offering my opinion. Take david beckham as an example...he is a beanpole yet one of the best footballers on the planet. Strength is not a requirement to be a top footballer.
> 
> Now look at any top rugby player. They are big, strong guys because it is essential for their sport. Lots of pushing against other players and you need the bulk and strength to bulldoze your way through them.


More modern footballers in uk are more pace and power now but bale etc rightly or wrongly that's the way the game is going however all the gym work in the world won't make you have talent that to a certain degree is god givin but if you don't work your ass off in all aspects of the game u will be left behind if this makes sense lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Why not? It'll build explosive power all round, which would improve sprint speeds if nothing else.


Cleans > squats and deads for building explosive power. Fact.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm bailing out of this discussion now...I admit I have no clue about football so I'll leave it to you fellas.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

anabolik said:


> I'm bailing out of this discussion now...I admit I have no clue about football so I'll leave it to you fellas.


Dont be like that lol however not u mate but I take offence when another poster on this thread tells me I talk rubbish when he knows nothing rant over to the original poster I wish your brother all the best if he or you need any advice regarding his football if I could help in anyway I would gladly mate


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

bigginhoose said:


> Mate my son played pro youth he is now a professional who has represented his country so u talk rubbish


Is your son Wayne Rooney?


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

EFC said:


> Is your son Wayne Rooney?


No but are you jay cutler lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

bigginhoose said:


> Dont be like that lol however not u mate but I take offence when another poster on this thread tells me I talk rubbish when he knows nothing rant over to the original poster I wish your brother all the best if he or you need any advice regarding his football if I could help in anyway I would gladly mate


lol I'm not throwing my toys out of the pram I'm just being honest. I don't watch football and haven't played since I was a kid so I'm not going to pretend I have any real world experience in this area.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

anabolik said:


> lol I'm not throwing my toys out of the pram I'm just being honest. I don't watch football and haven't played since I was a kid so I'm not going to pretend I have any real world experience in this area.


People get to offended mate it's all about opinions that's life


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

anabolik said:


> I'm not doubting your experience mate I'm only offering my opinion. Take david beckham as an example...he is a beanpole yet one of the best footballers on the planet. Strength is not a requirement to be a top footballer.
> 
> Now look at any top rugby player. They are big, strong guys because it is essential for their sport. Lots of pushing against other players and you need the bulk and strength to bulldoze your way through them.


Not pickin on you mate but you can't use Beckham as an example. His era has come and gone and the game has changed a lot since

All the top players in this day and age have strength, speed and agility. Mozz if you do get your little bro liftin make sure he stretches well you don't want him to stiffen up cos then you'll both be fuked. Him for obvious reason and you cos u won't be able to be a spongin agent


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

bigginhoose said:


> People get to offended mate it's all about opinions that's life


I'm not offended just a bit out of my depth. If you want to know good exercises for building up your delts or back I'm confident I can help, but not when it comes to footie


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> Not pickin on you mate but you can't use Beckham as an example. His era has come and gone and the game has changed a lot since
> 
> All the top players in this day and age have strength, speed and agility. Mozz if you do get your little bro liftin make sure he stretches well you don't want him to stiffen up cos then you'll both be fuked. Him for obvious reason and you cos u won't be able to be a spongin agent


Agree with that mate its different now sport science etc has a big part to play in modern football


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

anabolik said:


> I'm not offended just a bit out of my depth. If you want to know good exercises for building up your delts or back I'm confident I can help, but not when it comes to footie


Cheeky basxxxd lol my back and delts are fine lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Breda said:


> Not pickin on you mate but you can't use Beckham as an example. His era has come and gone and the game has changed a lot since


No offence taken mate. Like I said I have no clue about footie...hence using beckham as my example :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bigginhoose said:


> Agree with that mate its different now sport science etc has a big part to play in modern football


Sam Alerdyce (spelling) is big into that isn't he? Wasn't it him who more or less introduced it to the prem?


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> Sam Alerdyce (spelling) is big into that isn't he? Wasn't it him who more or less introduced it to the prem?


It's a big part now mate from a young age it's not enough now just to have talent you need the full package it's good teaching youngsters how to look after there body with diet etc


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bigginhoose said:


> It's a big part now mate from a young age it's not enough now just to have talent you need the full package it's good teaching youngsters how to look after there body with diet etc


I was talkin more the technology side of things with heart monitors and all that nonsense but diet is definitely a huge part of things at the top level players have individual diets and the club chefs are all top notch


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Breda said:


> I was talkin more the technology side of things with heart monitors and all that nonsense but diet is definitely a huge part of things at the top level players have individual diets and the club chefs are all top notch


Yeah mate it's awesome they can tell u everything about the players what they are needing to improve on etc my point about diet was more so for when the players are younger ie eating right foods etc when players finish for summer they all have individual programmes there not supposed to put on more than a couple of lbs they take there skin folds etc and if not up to scratch when they start back they will get fined


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

anabolik said:


> Cleans > squats and deads for building explosive power. Fact.


I didn't say they weren't. I did however say dead lifts and squats would build explosive power. Am I wrong?

Edit: I see you say you know nothing about football lol, I don't know much more about it than you :lol: I do know footballers squat and dead lift though.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

bigginhoose said:


> Mate my son played pro youth he is now a professional who has represented his country so u talk rubbish


I think your lying tbh.

Clearly the OP agrees with you talking rubbish, as he liked the talking rubbish comment.:laugh:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

mozzwigan said:


> OK, my little bro is 13 & football mad, he plays for a team, and he is actually VERY good, he wants to train with me, not to bodybuild or be a strognman but to strengthen his self up to be a more stronger faster player, i took him for the first time today, got him doing 3x8 on squats, only with 30kg, he took it well, i was showing him form more than anything, and we did a few legs exercises as well, Now I'm no expert on football but other than the fitness side, how should he be training? Hope you guys can help. thanks


do conditioning workouts, insanity, p90x, use resistance bands, do a lot of core and lower back strength and stability work, flexibility, hill sprints interval cardio training.

I think hes a bit young for weights, but saying that the oly gym in my town has 14year olds training and doing comps...

I would strap his knees if you have him doing squats&deads, don't want to wear them down as there still growing.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

5g test ED


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> I think your lying tbh.
> 
> Clearly the OP agrees with you talking rubbish, as he liked the talking rubbish comment.:laugh:


Think what you want mate I know something U don't know deal with it not rubbish fact that's what top level players in my experience do not kids messing about playing with Sunday league teams people who actually make a living in the game


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Haven't read all replies but defrancos style training would be good, but as he's young, getting good at bw training like dips, chins and variations would be good too(check rosstraining.com perhaps?)


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> I think your lying tbh.
> 
> Clearly the OP agrees with you talking rubbish, as he liked the talking rubbish comment.:laugh:


Are u still sure there is no such thing as pro youth football where do the lads who are signed to pro teams play then when they are still at school etc


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> 5g test ED


yeah i was thinking of getting him on 80mg of dbol ED, and 700mg of a tren a week 8 for 10 months


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

he cannot even keep proper form on bent over rows, with just the 20kg bar, so if he cannot do that then deadlifts are outta the question, squats yes, high reps! he can keep his torso straight so its good enough for me


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Mate I am talking about what a elite level player at his age does these lads are signed to pro clubs with own sports science coaches strength and conditioning coaches and train 6/7 days a week on some aspect to improve there game


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

bigginhoose said:


> Mate I am talking about what a elite level player at his age does these lads are signed to pro clubs with own sports science coaches strength and conditioning coaches and train 6/7 days a week on some aspect to improve there game


he does all the training but no weights yet, he does not train 6 days a week, its more like 3 and a game on saturday or sunday


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

The lads I mean are attached to pro teams mate for instance when my son was still at school he only attended 4 days and was training with a first team every Thursday from 10 in morning till 2/3 in afternoon plus mon,tue,wed,fri and sat morning plus game on Sunday so probably at two different ends of the spectrum here I am giving u first hand experience here not all clubs train the same but that's how he has trained and has improved him no end and he now makes a living in the game all the best to your brother tell to stick in


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

mozzwigan said:


> he does all the training but no weights yet, he does not train 6 days a week, its more like 3 and a game on saturday or sunday


Go with @stone14 advice sprints, resistance training etc to build up speed, if you want him to do squats etc, I'd advise just using body weight exercises press ups etc, squats without weights.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> Go with @stone14 advice sprints, resistance training etc to build up speed, if you want him to do squats etc, I'd advise just using body weight exercises press ups etc, squats without weights.


Tell me something mate what do you really know about youth football etc I have giving my opinion on what I know lads to do agree it isn't for everyone that's why not everyone makes a living in the game but don't understand u don't even know there is pro youth football


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

bigginhoose said:


> Are u still sure there is no such thing as pro youth football where do the lads who are signed to pro teams play then when they are still at school etc


By the way you are talking you should know, if your son is supposedly a professional, which I highly doubt he is.

They play academy football until they turn 16 then if they are good enough they are offered a yts scheme which may last until they are 19, you can't sign a professional contract until you are 17.


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> OK, my little bro is 13 & football mad, he plays for a team, and he is actually VERY good, he wants to train with me, not to bodybuild or be a strognman but to strengthen his self up to be a more stronger faster player, i took him for the first time today, got him doing 3x8 on squats, only with 30kg, he took it well, i was showing him form more than anything, and we did a few legs exercises as well, Now I'm no expert on football but other than the fitness side, how should he be training? Hope you guys can help. thanks


If he's an aspiring footballer and quite good and only 13 - you shouldn't be giving him weights to use mate.

And he shouldn't be in a gym, unless its within a football club, and he should be doing light exploding movements.

Do not at any point have him doing squats with weight, your going to take away the ability he has all ready.

When you go to a football academy from ages 7 to 17 they dont even introduce to weights in a gym, and they advise you not to! Unless your a skinny defender (very rare)

You also need to remember that to build good strength and speed, the training is 100% different and diet is 100% different.

If he's got good ability as a footballer, then the only thing to change that is getting a coach, and doing football drills with him.

Having him squatting and dead lifting is going to give him an in balance at such a young age.

He wont peak at speed until he's 19/21 as thats when his muscle fibers will be at an all time high.

How much does your little brother weigh?

This advice is given as i play football at a semi-pro level, and i have been at professional clubs when i was a kid so i know what and how they work, and 3 of my mates currently play in the premiership, and other mates are all over the world making a living in australia, iceland, america, all playing proffesional football.

So im not talking bollocks, its all experienced talk. I'll put something together or check my laptop tonight for what we give our youth teams to do in the gym, and outside the gym.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> By the way you are talking you should know, if your son is supposedly a professional, which I highly doubt he is.
> 
> They play academy football until they turn 16 then if they are good enough they are offered a yts scheme which may last until they are 19, you can't sign a professional contract until you are 17.


Bull**** now I know u know nothing academy football is pro youth fact you get pro contract when you leave school if good enough which is 16


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Prospect said:


> If he's an aspiring footballer and quite good and only 13 - you shouldn't be giving him weights to use mate.
> 
> And he shouldn't be in a gym, unless its within a football club, and he should be doing light exploding movements.
> 
> ...


Best hope @bigginhoose doesn't see this. :laugh:


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Prospect said:


> If he's an aspiring footballer and quite good and only 13 - you shouldn't be giving him weights to use mate.
> 
> And he shouldn't be in a gym, unless its within a football club, and he should be doing light exploding movements.
> 
> ...


Can't agree mate sport science starts much younger now with my lad and others at his club doing weights but all in a controlled enviroment


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Prospect said:


> If he's an aspiring footballer and quite good and only 13 - you shouldn't be giving him weights to use mate.
> 
> And he shouldn't be in a gym, unless its within a football club, and he should be doing light exploding movements.
> 
> ...


he weighs 55kg


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

bigginhoose said:


> Bull**** now I know u know nothing academy football is pro youth fact you get pro contract when you leave school if good enough which is 16


I refer to @hackskii moto.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Prospect with no disrespect semi pro and pro are miles apart hope u do well but out of Interest does semi pro pay in england


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

mozzwigan said:


> he weighs 55kg


Good advice on here mate, just ignore Mr pro youth footballs comments and he'll be ok.


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

bigginhoose said:


> Prospect with no disrespect semi pro and pro are miles apart hope u do well but out of Interest does semi pro pay in england


^^^^^

mate it's called Semi-pro For a reason, i have a contract at my club and i get paid on a Game Basis - Have a little research on West Auckland mate In Northern League Division 1 England

One of the Best Non League Semi Proffesional leagues in the Country,

Played at wembley in the FA Vase - last year played in the FA cup .

So yeah no disrespect mate - but i've done well - unfortunately due to me having a son when i was 18 my football career wasn't my top priority was providing for my son.

So just have a research at the club i staed before dude


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> Best hope @bigginhoose doesn't see this. :laugh:


Has he posted something in the pages prior?

Sorry i never read anything cause seen some people talking bollocks about people doing yts and not getting contracts till there 16 - when some pro clubs give the kids 4 year deals when there 13 - but its not publicized because its up to the parents to sign the contract for them, depending on the terms and conditions


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Good stuff mate played a bit myself but then had to take a holiday to somewhere not nice if u know what I mean the reason I asked was I have friend moving down your way soon who was looking to play I will pass on the info


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmmm, i wander how Ronaldo trains. He is amazing footballer and massive too!!!!!!!! . . . . .


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Prospect said:


> Has he posted something in the pages prior?
> 
> Sorry i never read anything cause seen some people talking bollocks about people doing yts and not getting contracts till there 16 - when some pro clubs give the kids 4 year deals when there 13 - but its not publicized because its up to the parents to sign the contract for them, depending on the terms and conditions


Some people don't agree with what I said but my soon is a pro who has played for his country and I was passing on some of his experience but some folk don't like it


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Prospect said:


> Has he posted something in the pages prior?
> 
> Sorry i never read anything cause seen some people talking bollocks about people doing yts and not getting contracts till there 16 - when some pro clubs give the kids 4 year deals when there 13 - but its not publicized because its up to the parents to sign the contract for them, depending on the terms and conditions


Some people don't agree with what I said but my soon is a pro who has played for his country and I was passing on some of his experience but some folk don't like it


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

bigginhoose said:


> Some people don't agree with what I said but my soon is a pro who has played for his country and I was passing on some of his experience but some folk don't like it


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Prospect said:


> some pro clubs give the kids 4 year deals when there 13 - but its not publicized because its up to the parents to sign the contract for them, depending on the terms and conditions


:laugh:


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> View attachment 126061


I ok that all u got I take it your a beckham fan so does that qualify u on football matters where have u played and where does your son play out of interest or are u just playing with your mates in a pub team still thinking you will make it lol jog on mate lol


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

CBA Arguing I'm just trying to help a lad train his kid without people telling stories about there sons being Wayne Rooney and giving out clearly bad advice such as start weights and deadlift at 13.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok then I go see if my son is Rooney but I hope not don't want him pumping grannies living the dream mate


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

bigginhoose said:


> Ok then I go see if my son is Rooney but I hope not don't want him pumping grannies living the dream mate


The internet dream.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> The internet dream.


Mate I think we will have to agree to disagree I know this has worked for my lad and I thought it would be of help however if its not its not but no lies from me mate that I can 100% assure you my lad is one of the lucky few who gets to do a job he loves and has dedicated his life to and is now reaping some rewards which I am proud of him for that's not a crime so all the best to you and your training


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

So who is your son??


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

J H said:


> So who is your son??


Pm'd


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> yeah i was thinking of getting him on 80mg of dbol ED, and 700mg of a tren a week 8 for 10 months


i think he would gain little off a small cycle like that but just remember to supplement with milk thistle he'll be %100 safe then


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah but no deadlifts or squats haha only messing hope he does well with the football


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

mozzwigan said:


> OK, my little bro is 13 & football mad, he plays for a team, and he is actually VERY good, he wants to train with me, not to bodybuild or be a strognman but to strengthen his self up to be a more stronger faster player, i took him for the first time today, got him doing 3x8 on squats, only with 30kg, he took it well, i was showing him form more than anything, and we did a few legs exercises as well, Now I'm no expert on football but other than the fitness side, how should he be training? Hope you guys can help. thanks


Mate theres a whole write up about it in muscle and fitness this month


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No way I would let a kid dead lift at 13, his bones are still growing.


----------



## mahmud28 (Jun 29, 2013)

If he loves football training, then he should first go the football training ground. Then to gym with the recommendation of any trainer.


----------

